# Candid and street photography questions...



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 27, 2012)

So I went out to shoot some candid photography today. My second shoot specifically for it and I came across some city workers dumping trash into their big truck. I asked them if I had permission to take shots of them doing their job because when I was turning around to they just stood there staring at me blankly due to the presence of a camera already known. They gave me the "Ok" and were really nice about it and I got 1 'keeper' out of the bunch. Do these shots count as candid or street? Sounds stupid to ask but I want a more clear definition coming from the experienced and not a google searched definition. 

Ok, next question(s). I don't live in much of a safe neighborhood. I sometimes want to take pictures of people standing outside of their house on the porch or something. Is that legal for any freelance like myself to do (Google maps does)? Should I exclude the house number? If I get confronted by the home owner/renter and I really want to keep the image after being asked to delete it, what then?

Oh, and just to say it...some guy cussed me out under his breath when he heard the shutter noise near him when he was sleeping with the windows down of his car and feet dangling out. He didn't even open his eyes, it's like he knew. Don't know much to say about this second day, I also think it's best to shoot not near any stores I may or already have applied at just in case there's some big confrontation with the employees. That'd be awkward....

Switching up my routes day to day to keep things interesting and hopefully come across some interesting new people AKA subjects lol


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 27, 2012)

If it's in public view you can take pictures of it.  You might get hassled.  If it has someone in it who is the focus of the shot - you need a release to sell that photo since they are the subject.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2012)

If shooting street never ask, if you do you miss the moment, dslr's are the worst cameras to use too big I use a Leica M4 fits in my hand they dont know i have taken a photo because the shutter is so quiet and camera small


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 27, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> If shooting street never ask, if you do you miss the moment, dslr's are the worst cameras to use too big I use a Leica M4 fits in my hand they dont know i have taken a photo because the shutter is so quiet and camera small



Yea one day I'll probably get the fuji x100 I heard it's pretty good. The shutter sound really pissed me off haha


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 27, 2012)

ceejtank said:
			
		

> If it's in public view you can take pictures of it.  You might get hassled.  If it has someone in it who is the focus of the shot - you need a release to sell that photo since they are the subject.



Yea I'm not selling any of it, it'll go towards my portfolio and should really help me when applying for NG in the next 20-30 years or so...that's if they are top notch keepers


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 27, 2012)

ceejtank said:
			
		

> If it's in public view you can take pictures of it.  You might get hassled.  If it has someone in it who is the focus of the shot - you need a release to sell that photo since they are the subject.



Was the shot of the dumpster guy considered street or candid?


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I
> If it has someone in it who is the focus of the shot - you need a release to sell that photo since they are the subject.


That is not true. In fact, the issue is quite a bit more complex.
A release is generally not needed for _an editorial use_. Selling prints is an editorial use, unless the prints are being mass produced. However, no specific number defines 'mass produced'.

You can sell the photo to anyone willing to pay for it. Anyone who _publishes_ the photo for a commercial use is well advised to have on file a release from any people in the photo that are recognizable.
Recognition could be a scar, a tattoo, or some other unique attribute including custom made clothing.

The photographer may be the publisher and commercial user of a photo. It depends where and how the image is being used, and how the image came to be made.

A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things


----------



## skieur (Sep 27, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> If it's in public view you can take pictures of it. You might get hassled. If it has someone in it who is the focus of the shot - you need a release to sell that photo since they are the subject.



No, you don't, unless you use it for advertising a product.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Sep 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



Not quite true.  Commercial use is considered for ADVERTISING PURPOSES, not simply publishing the photo which is permitted without a release.

skieur


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2012)

I linked to my source of information, Dan Hellers book.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 28, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> I linked to my source of information, Dan Hellers book.



Just pointing out, that book has terrible reviews for some reason lol


----------

